# Neue Aufnahmetechnik!



## toby08 (12. Okt. 2012)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

Da ich gestern einen super Einfall hatte und mein Experiment meiner Ansicht nach gut gelungen ist, möchte ich hier exklusiv die Bilder zeigen.

Die Aufnahmen wurden ohne Blitz und ohne Lampe erstellt!

Bilder unbearbeitet!

Viele Grüße aus dem Westerwald.
Herbert


----------



## Joachim (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neue Aufnahmetechnik!*

Hallo Herbert,

und wie hast du es nun gemacht? Mit nem Spiegel und Sonnenlicht?


----------



## zuppinger (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neue Aufnahmetechnik!*

Toller Hut!
Sag mal toby08 mit welcher Technik hast du das gemacht? Ich hätte die Belichtung um 2/3 heruntergenommen, denn der Stiel ist zu hell, die Lichter fressen aus. Aber das ist Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Die Fotos gefallen mir trotzdem ausgezeichnet. Gefährliche Schönheiten wachsen da so im Westerwald.

Bleibt nur noch die Frage: Wie blau ist eine Blauorfe?


----------



## toby08 (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neue Aufnahmetechnik!*

Hallo Joachim,

ja, Du hast 99 Punkte!

Der Fliegenpilz wurde um 9,05 Uhr nur 1 cm von der Sonne angestrahlt. Was tun, soll ich nun warten bis er voll in der Sonne steht, wäre eine Möglichkeit gewesen da er bei mir im Garten steht. Da fiel mir ein Spiegel ein. Zufällig hatte ich in der Gartenhütte einen Spiegel 1 m hoch und 0,30 m breit. Dann holte ich noch einen Faulenzer aus der Werkstatt, damit konnte ich den Spiegel in 3 m Entfernung ausrichten.

Von dem Ergebnis war ich überrascht, die Wirkung ist besser als mit einem Blitz.

Ein Bekannter hat im dunklen Zimmer eine Pflanze mit einer LED-Taschenlampe angeleuchtet und fotografiert. Die Bilder können sich sehen lassen.

Viele internette Grüße aus Bad Ransbach am See.
Herbert


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neue Aufnahmetechnik!*

Hi 

im Blitzbuch vom Dirk Wächter gibt es auch ganz gute Beispiele mit einigen Slaves oder weißen Styroporplatten den Pilz ins rechte Licht zu rücken.


----------

